

Fox.js: Create HTML tables from ASCII art - TrevorBurnham
http://jamesgpearce.github.com/foxjs/

======
TrevorBurnham
Really unbelievably cool. And that last example has me thinking that it's
practical enough for real-world applications—the diagram is just so much more
self-documenting than CSS or a series of jQuery calls could ever be.

------
TrevorBurnham
Source is at <https://github.com/jamesgpearce/foxjs>

